# advice needed!!which rv to buy!!



## 119517 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi all!New to this forum,so please forgive my ignorance!!
Im looking to buy my first american RV.I only have a budget of £20000 max,so looking for a second hand unit.As i know nothing about these beautiful monsters,all advice is welcome!
Not sure what engine would be best?Petrol,petrol LPG,or diesel?Which is the easyest/cheapest to run?
What are the pitfalls of owning an american RV?Are there any problems that i should look for?
Been to Dudleys of Witney (my local dealer)they have a few under £20000 machines,but they all look a bit "unloved".That said,Dudleys themselves seem ok!
Would it be worth my while buying from a dealer like them,or private?
Last question (for now!!).Thanks for all the advice i hope i will get!!
Dave 8)


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi I'm not an RV'er but I would have thought that £20000 will, on the whole only buy an "unloved" version from a dealer.
Be warned most people will tell you Rv's are bomb proof, I know they are not !!!!!!!!!
BEWARE,but good luck.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Dave,
27 years ago when I first got into American RV you were basically on your own. The two dealers Wilsons of South London and Travelworld of Wolverhampton could do and say what they liked. Luckily since then a dozen other dealers have sprung up and forums like this and ARVE will give you access to a vast knowlege base.

I have owned 11 RVs over 27 years and loved them all. But firstly don't buy a 'C' class as they are pigs to drive and grossly over bodied. 
Gas (petrol) front engined 'A' class rigs are probably the most popular in UK and there should be many within your budget. Beware of payload though.
Diesel front engined are a better buy but obviously more expensive and large ones could bring you into the HGV range.
Rear diesel pushers are the best and once you have had one you won't want anything else. But they don't come less than 32ft. and even then get a little bouncy. You will need an HGV to drive all rear diesel pushers.

The payload is everything as no one wants to be over their legal weight when setting off on holiday. 
The things to look at are manifolds on gas engines, oil leaks on diesels. Original fridges that work on all three sources of power. New batteries will cost a bomb if you have to renew them all at once. Tyres must not be over 6 years old. They can fracture even with tread like new.

You might like to read my buying in the states story of 1997 at www.etribes.com/raynipper

Ray.


----------



## 119517 (Jan 14, 2009)

Can you tell me more about what to look for problem wise?


----------



## 119517 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info raynipper!Will take a look at the item you posted.I only have a 7.5 ton licence,so thanks again for the weight warning!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh Dave problems.......................... ????????????? How long is this piece of string you are refering to??

My first RV was bought cheap from a self drive company and the renters had buggered up just about everything. It was a very steep learning curve and in the end when we sold 3 years later I thought I hade covered every problem.

I then bought my second 'unloved' rig and discovered another list of unknown problems. It can go on and on.

I guess the usual things are engine on the button but it's rare for a V8 to not start just must be smooth. Auto gearbox shifting smoothly. All domestic appliances must work fully, not just on and off but do what they are expected to do. Dash air is prone to fail and in UK might not get fixed.
Look for cabinets coming away from the walls as this could be chassis bending. Damp in all roof cupboards. Cold roof air and paossibly heat strips as well.
Do all the doors and windows actually lock! Check them out. If there is a generator load it up for at least 15 mins. 

I don't know where to stop.

Ray.


----------



## 119517 (Jan 14, 2009)

And again i am in your debt sir!Thanks for giving me a few pointers!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dave,
Just a couple more things I have just thought about. 
Beware of big yellow power tool transformers that convert 240 volts down to the 110 RVs use. They are not continuous use rated and can get extremely hot and fail. A proper one will cost £150.
Don't buy a petrol one that has been converted to diesel. Don't take the sellers advice and think about paying for a LPG conversion. If it comes with an LPG conversion then OK.

Don't acept all red tail lights. The turn lenses must be amber. Also the brake lights must not flash to indicate a turn. 

Older rigs have a wooden frame and as such can warp and delaminate with the ingress of moisture. Look along the sides and be wary of any wiggles. 

Ask if it comes with all the manuals and documents supplied when new. 

Ray.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry, ant tell if you is a subscriber, but if you are, search for buyers checklists under the American RV part of the forum, its about 9 pages long, and thats just the inside, theres equally a thing for the drive art, and its also huge. The good thing is, that this is a very exhaustive list, and you need, realitically, mostly that the same things work on the RV as they would be in a Euro mobile home. 

Parts arent all expensive, but some are fearsomely pricey.


Oh, when or if you have the electric conversion done, dont do what I did, get the step up/step down transformer to make sure the gennie workes 240 as well as 110v, otherwise, you'll be buying a second generator just because you need 240 and theres no hookup.....and, this will begin a debate on whether generators are the work of satan, or a reasonable technology to ensure the comfort of the occupants is maintained.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I cant add much to what Ray has said, except get a comfy chair for his truly amazing write up, you will need about 13 days but you will miss it when it's gone! i am almost finished 

I payed bottom money for my old RV, A C-class..a few thousand.. it came with roof boxes, LPG conversion (done badly I feel) and a dinette removed... and some bits and bobs

Driving it is fun, more than anything, but i realilse its nothing on a newer RV or any new MH.. its a novelty for me really..

it has become a labour of love...

Water pump, water heater, heating furnace, power steering pump, matrix, loo flusher, carb have all been aqquired from the states and replaced by me, the fridge continues to work but only on AC.. the the 110-12V system has had some minor issues, I have had some suspension/lean problems, and the back axle is a bit noisy, the genny remains untested....

the rearward AC seems to be fine 

I have a yellow transformer in it, but have brought a step up/down for fitting some time..

plenty more also done, being done..

the only thing I would say is that I feel I could have payed a lot more from a dealer, and had similar issues, on an RV that is 15 years old or more... they are not put together as well as I assumed they would be..and if they are unloved that doesnt help

on the other hand, they are pretty simple, and as Ray alludes too, the design hasnt changed much over time.. I would be much more confident about buying one now, and would know what to look for, etc etc..


John


----------



## 119517 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys,you have given me plenty to think about!I still need to find one though,i have 'the bug'!!!!


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Georgie Boy Landau

Spotted this one good RV, excellent reliable dealer (they let you stay in it and drive it a number of times to make sure you like it), great price - don't know whether you can stretch a bit or they may come down! Probably have less trouble in the long run.

 
Keith


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bandaid said:


> Sorry, ant tell if you is a subscriber


........ and ant tell if you ish whashisname.....

The giveaway is the little yellow crown







beside the user name. If there's one there, they're a member. If it ain't, they ain't.

Dougie.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*which rv*

Hi Dave, think again on the RV, if you are going to use it in UK and Europe why not go for a decent A class, even a compact 21 footer will have loads of room and you can take it on small roads and small pitches wont be a problem. Also you can park in Tesco and council run car parks without a problem. There is also the fuel cost to consider. On your budget you might get a better Hymer or similar. Whatever you do get, good luck and enjoy!


----------



## 119517 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thought about a euro camper,buy feel i need the extra space of an american rv.Not fussed about the driving as i drive a 7.5 tonner for a living!See your point about Tesco etc,but planning to tow a car behind the rv,so i can still get about when on site!
I have found a likely candidate on Ebay,and would welcome comments on it!
Item number 160310426831.Let me know what you seasoned rv'ers think!


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

davydave said:


> Thought about a euro camper,buy feel i need the extra space of an american rv.Not fussed about the driving as i drive a 7.5 tonner for a living!See your point about Tesco etc,but planning to tow a car behind the rv,so i can still get about when on site!
> I have found a likely candidate on Ebay,and would welcome comments on it!
> Item number 160310426831.Let me know what you seasoned rv'ers think!


Looks like MHFacts member 'artona' is selling it.

 
Keith


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi there is a RV for sale on the forecourt of a petrol station by Carmarthen looks very nice, the last time I passed there it had a reduced sign in the window. It was priced at £19000 not sure how much it is now.
I think it is a private sale. If you are interested I can get you his phone number. 

Peter.


----------



## 119517 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes thanks that would be intresting.Cheers!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Dave,
At first glance it's and old (19 years) cheap not very original example of a basic RV.

If you get it for less than 12k maybe you can have fun and learn all about RVs. But personally I would not want to pay very much for a rig that had been 'modified' this much. I can see you wanting to change it for a better one fairly soon.

Just my 2p.

Ray.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Dave you have a PM.

Peter.


----------

